# Hire a car with driver...?



## manjeet79 (May 18, 2010)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone would know of any good company with reasonable prices, where I can hire an 8 seater car with driver? I need to do a day trip to Abu Dhabi from morning till very late evening next month...

Any help/advice would be much appreciated 

Thx
M


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Emirates Transport have a pretty good reputation/availability of options... Haven't shopped around so can't say about the competitiveness of the rates..


----------



## manjeet79 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks - I will contact them


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

If you do find out cost/packages, please post as I can see using this type of service in the future when family visits.

Thanks.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi manjeet79,

The taxi firms also normally offer this service.


----------

